# Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers



## Kordula (21. Apr. 2008)

Hallo
Bin neu bei Euch und gleich eine Frage ?
Wir haben am Wochenende fast eine Schubbkarre Fadenalgen aus unserem Teich geholt. Der Teich wird in deisem Sommer ein Jahr alt.
Jetzt haben wir daran gedacht, einen Skimmer einzusetzen, der schonmal die Wasseroberfläche reinigt. 
Ist das sinnvoll ?

Kordula


----------



## p3ox (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo, 
Was für einen Skimmer hast du den ins Auge gefasst Kordula?
Ich bin auch stark am Überlegen mir einen Stand-Skimmer zuzulegen, jedoch bräuchte ich dafür auch einen neue Pumpe mit einem 2ten Anschluss! Gibts da evtl. noch ne andere Möglichkeit um einen Stand-Skimmer (wie z.B. O**e Aquaskim 40) zu betreiben? 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Kordula (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo Basti

Hab ja auch keine Ahnung, ich denke ich brauche dann auch eine neue bzw. eine zweite Pumpe. Habe auch schon mal etwas von einem Schwimmskimmer gehört. Ich glaube es gibt einen Standskimmer und einen Schwimmskimmer, den Unterschied zwischen den beiden kenne ich auch nicht.
Gruß Kordula


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo

und :willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy , Kordula!

Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers.
Wenn Du erst einmal einen in Betrieb hattest, möchtest Du ihn nicht mehr missen!

Denk mal an all die Blüten, die jetzt im Frühjahr in den Teich wehen und im Herbst die Blätter. All das wird schön vom Skimmer abgesaugt und erspart einem das Abkeschern (Algen, die an der Oberfläche schwimmen, nimmt der natürlich auch mit). Außerdem nimmt der Skimmer auch den Staub von der Wasseroberfläche, was, gerade wenn den Fischen Schwimmfutter angeboten wird, sinnvoll ist. Schließlich wollen wir doch unsere Fische nicht mit Staub füttern. 

Wie sind denn bei Dir die Gegebenheiten, Filter, Pumpen? Kannst Du ohne Probleme einen Skimmer installieren?

Zeig uns doch mal Deinen Teich und Deine Technik - wäre echt nett! 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns.


----------



## p3ox (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt auch damit gemeint bin  aber die Gegebenheiten an meinem Teich wären dafür vorhanden... bis auf die Pumpe eben! Ich hab nämlich ne O**e Aquamax 5500 und die hat nur einen Ausgang und sonst nix! Kann man da über nen Bypass oder so einen Skimmer anschließen? oder ist das gänzlich unmöglich?Eine neue Pumpe würde wieder um 300,- Euro kosten + 60,- für den Skimmer 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo Basti!

Soweit ich weiss  Bypass kann man machen, aber ich fürchte, die Leistung einer 5.500er Pumpe reicht nicht für Filter und Skimmer aus!

So ein Skimmer braucht schon ganz schön Power, dass er richtig funktioniert.

An was für einen Skimmer hast Du denn gedacht?
Es gibt ja doch so einiges auf dem Markt - z. B. hier - links auf "Skimmer" klicken.


----------



## Heiko H. (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hi Basti,



			
				p3ox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nämlich ne O**e Aquamax 5500 und die hat nur einen Ausgang und sonst nix! Kann man da über nen Bypass oder so einen Skimmer anschließen? oder ist das gänzlich unmöglich?Eine neue Pumpe würde wieder um 300,- Euro kosten + 60,- für den Skimmer
> 
> Gruß, Basti



also möglich ist schon viel, aber der Skimmer wird schon die Leistung von der Aquamax 5500 benötigen um richtig zu funktionieren. Wenn du nun die Leistung noch drosselst z.B durch ein Y-Stück, wirst du im Nachhinein sagen der Skimmer funzt ja gar nicht richtig.
Eine Überlegung wäre, die Aquamax 5500 zu verkaufen und wenigstens eine Aquamax 8000 besser gar 12000  zu kaufen, wenn du den Skimmer betreiben und eventuell vom Teichgrund gleichzeitig Wasser "absaugen" möchtest.


----------



## p3ox (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo,

also ich dachte an einen O**e Auquaskim 40, weil ich damit recht flexibel wäre! Das mit der zu schwachen Pumpenleistung hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, war damals leider ein Fehleinkauf, die 5500er!Im großen und Ganzen geht also kein Weg an einer neuen Pumpe vorbei um auch die nötige Leistung zu bekommen  ich danke euch für die Antworten!

LG, Basti


----------



## teichfreak (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo - also ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen dass das eine Fehlinvestition war - das mit dem Anschluss über ein Y-Stück vielleicht - aber ich betreibe den gleichen skimmer mit der Aquamax 6000 - lass den skimmer über stufe 3 laufen - und drücke das wasser durch eine filtoclear 6000 und von da aus geht das ganze  ca. 10 mtr. auf einen quellstein welcher dann einen bachlauf speist -das funktioniert perfekt. den Höhenunterschied von pumpe zu quellstein ist ca. 1,80 mtr. also bis auf den evtl. fehlenden anschluss für den skimmer wäre das doch schon o.k.


----------



## Heiko H. (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo Teichfreak,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum 

Das der Skimmer bei dir auf der Stufe 3 gut funktioniert kann wohl gut sein, aber hast du schon mal überlegt was noch vom Boden an Dreck weggezogen wird wenn die Stufe 3 eingestellt ist? wenn man grob ein viertel rechnet also 1500 Liter die Stunde, zieht das kein Hering vom Teller und er Skimmer nimmt sich den Rest von 4500 L/h womit sich eigentlich zeigt das der Skimmer schon rund 5000 L/h braucht um richtig zu funktionieren.


----------



## p3ox (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo freak 

Das freut mich zu hören!Deine Pumpe hat eben jenen Vorteil mit dem 2ten Anschluss für den Skimmer! Da eben dieser bei mir fehlt, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als die Pumpe durch eine andere zu ersetzen! Die Lösung über ein Y-Stück halte ich für bedenklich bei einer sowieso schon geringen Pumpenleistung für meinen Teich. 

Gruß, Basti

PS: Kordula, lass dich bitte nicht durch mich hier abschrecken! Ich denke, so kannst du dir auch ein Bild von der Lage machen


----------



## sternhausen (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo zusammen
Nur zur Info
Für kleinere Teiche bis ca 25m2 gibt es auch Schwimmskimmer mit eingebauter Pumpe um so ca 100 Euro.
Aber wie gesagt nur für kleinere Teiche.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Also ich sage ,Skimmer lohnt sich immer, ich habe das auch gerade umgebaut,aber mit der Aquamax Eco 8000,hab da auf meinen Oa..fachhandel gehört und nicht bereut, standskimmer auf Stufe 3 und beides klappt. also mindestens 8000l , aber achtet darauf ob Euer Filter das auch schluckt. 
Gruß Werner


----------



## michael_j (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

äh wartet mal... Wenn ich einen Filter habe, der einen Durchsatz von 5500 Verträgt, ich mir eine Pumpe mit 6000 zulege und an die Pumpe noch einen Skimmer hänge, reicht die Leistung der Pumpe nicht um beides ordentlich zu betreiben. Eine gr. Pumpe kann ich nicht nehmen, weil mein Filter nur 5500 verträgt. Ist das so richtig?

Kann mal wer einen Link auf so einen Schwimmskimmer inkl. Pumpe für 100 Euro posten bitte?

Danke


----------



## sternhausen (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

http://koicompetence.de/xanario/adv...age-2&sessID=d0953a0614d4834c91054019cfc94d9e
Hallo Michael
Da bekommst du zB den Skimmer von Velda, gibts aber auch von Oase.
Gib einfach mal bei Tante Google Schwimmskimmer mit Pumpe ein.
Preis vergleichen lohnt sich. Preisunterschiede sind oft extrem.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## dersil (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo zusammen

ich habe auch schon über einen Skimmer nachgedacht, kann man da nicht einfach eine zweite Pumpe nutzen die evtl. in den Filter pumpt und/oder sogar gleich direkt in den Teich zurück.


liebGruß

silvio


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo Michael, Silvio,
ja, ich halte die Anschaffung einer zweiten Pumpe für einen Skimmer, wenn Verrohrung und Pumpenleistung knapp sind, für sehr sinnvoll. Den Skimmer kann z. B. eine Pumpe mit Zeitschaltuhr treiben, da ein rund-um-die-Uhr-Betrieb nicht immer sinnvoll ist, und man so auch Geld spart. Die Verlegung des Pumpenausgangs vom Skimmer in den Teich ist sicher strittig, funktioniert aber für Blätter und andere grobe schwimmende Teile (Blütenstaub etc. muss eben erst ein wenig angammeln/irgendwo anbacken, bis er entfernt wird...


----------



## dersil (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo zusammen

habe mal bei ebay gesucht

Skimmer mit integrierter Pumpe
http://cgi.ebay.de/Velda-Pond-Skimmer-mit-integrierter-Pumpe-Schwimmend_W0QQitemZ370253297514QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item5634d0f76a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.de/OASE-SwimSkim-25...ehör?hash=item53dc5fb8ea&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.de/Skimmer-Komplett...ehör?hash=item20ad32c920&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

oder
http://garten.shop.ebay.de/i.html?_...p3286.m270.l1313&_dmd=1&_odkw=&_osacat=157779


----------



## squidy (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

hallo an die skimmer experten 

habe heute den Rohrskimmer bekommen, leider ist der obere ring (der mit styropor gefüllt ist) vom 160ger skimmerrohr abgefallen.

er war so wie ich gesehen hab geklebt, kann ich nun einfach die klebstelle reinigen und mit innotek kleben oder sollte ich da extra tangit nehmen?

danke 

gruss remo

p.s. was empfiehlt ihr für eine durchflussmenge für den 160ger rohrskimmer?


----------



## combicard (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

moin Leute,

wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Futter? mein Teich hat nur 8m² und wenn ich füttere habe ich so meine Bedenken, dass das Futter vom Skimmer eingesaugt wird bevor es die Fischlein gemächlich gefressen haben. das dauert bei meinen Kleinen so bis 20 min.

Gruß 
Combicard


----------



## squidy (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

hi combi

den Skimmer wärend der Fütterung ausschalten und/oder einen Futterring


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

hallöchen,

ja sicher wäre dies eine Möglichkeit, aber ziemlich umständlich. Bring mal deinen Biestern bei, nach 15 min nicht mehr zu fressen,
Bei mir __ fliegen eine menge Kiefernnadeln in den Teich. bin andauernd am Keschern.
Ein Netz bringt auch nicht viel, da die Nadeln sich doch ihren Weg suchen.

Also werde ich weiter keschern, Keschern .........

Gruß Combicard


----------



## dersil (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo combicard

ein Futterring ist doch ne Lösung
und wenn Du den skimmer 20 min auslässt ( die Deine Kleinen brauchen )bist Du doch im sicheren Bereich, wenn Du immer zur gleichen Zeit fütterst - füttern kannst, geht das doch sogar komfortabel über ne Zeitschaltuhr.

Dein anderes Problem mit den Kiefernadeln  - bei 8 m2 lohnt sich evtl. die Anbringung einer Art Sonnensegel um die größte Fläche vor der Einstreu der Nadeln zu sichern.

Grüße
Silvio


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Servus
habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht,aber mit nem Sonnensegel würde ich mir denTeich total bedecken. Es sind ja nicht nur Kiefern sondern auch die Abwürfe der Koniferen. Ich weiß nicht ob vielleicht ein Fangnetz hilft, aber bisher gings auch  ohne.

Gruß Axel (combicard)


----------



## dersil (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*



combicard schrieb:


> Servus
> ... aber bisher gings auch  ohne.
> 
> Gruß Axel (combicard)



Hallo Axel

aber eben mit andauernd Keschern ! 

vielleicht kannst Du ja die Bäume reduzieren


Gruß
Silvio


----------



## combicard (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*

Hallo Dersil,

gute Idee, aber bring das mal den Grünen in meiner Heimat bei

Bei ner __ Birke kriegen die Ja schon das Geheul.

ich denke, ich werde es mal mit nem Futterring größerem Ausmaßes (obwohl es bei meinen Teichdimensionen nicht so einfach ist, und nem Pumpenskimmer versuchen. Habe schon den Hula- Hopp- reifen meiner Tochter im Visier (sie weiß nur nichts davon).

 Gibt es eigentlich passive -Schwerkraftskimmer-?

Gruß Axel "combicard"


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Skimmers*



> Habe schon den Hula- Hopp- reifen meiner Tochter im Visier



3/4 Zoll Schlauch in entsprechender Länge mit Weinkorken
verbinden tuts auch


----------

